# Made in the U.S. Skil power tools



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Skil is an entry DIY grade tool. But ha if you like them and they still all work make the best them.
Not going to see to many people that make a living with tools buying them.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Skil is an entry DIY grade tool.


The Worm Drives are still as bullet proof as a saw gets.

That's about it though.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

In the sixties I had a 3.6 Volt Skil drill.
The three batteries were *NOT* removable
Charging had to be done on the whole drill.
When the battery died 3-4 years later no replacements were available

By that time the hot drill was the 9.6V long battery Makita
Anybody remember the Skil cordless?
Here is an old DIY Thread


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Old skil tools were Pro tools. When Bosch bought them out they became consumer grade with the exception of the Skil worm drive saws.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

If skil tool is made by SB it is consumer grade. SB is skil Bosch.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I've got an old made in USA Skil belt sander that was my dads. I don't know if I'd call it "pro grade" by today's standards; but it's a nice 3x21 (maybe 3x18) belt sander. Except that it needs one part that is unavailable. The tool looks almost new, but it doesn't work. It'd be a good wall-hanger, if I was into hanging old power tools on the wall.

I also have a USA made B&D jigsaw that belonged to my college room-mate (now deceased). The jigsaw, like the belt sander, is all metal and built to last. Problem is: it's non orbital and cuts SLOW. My current production deWalt will run circles around it. I'm keeping it, because it belonged to my friend, but never use it.

Now, my old Sioux 1/2" drill? Metal case, single speed, non reversible, built in the 60's? That sucker is a hoss and will break your arm if it binds up. It has a pistol grip, a spade handle and a top handle that pipe threads into the top of the metal case. Probably weighs twice what a modern VSR does. But who cares? It's cool and bada$$.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Skil circular saws were very good years ago. Then all their tools were downgraded to what you see today. DIY grade.

Skil had a big recall in the 90's, the cordless drill batteries were exploding. I sent my drill in and they sent me a new one. The new drill's battery died in a few months.


----------

